# albino maltese



## eaglerego (Nov 27, 2012)

We just recently had to put down our 19 year old albino maltese. I am desperate to find another. Does anyone know of any breeder that I could get in touch with to try and find another. Albinos are so very rare!!
This dog was the best dog ever. He was 19 and had an amazing life. I have never had a better dog than him! He was my heart and I am crushed!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

That is very sad about your dog. I have never even heard of an albino Maltese. I would love to see photos of one. If I hear anything I will be sure to keep you posted.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss, it is so very hard when we lose one of our babies. 19 years, wow!!! What a long wonderful life your fur baby lived!! I too have never seen an albino Maltese.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maltese are all white.... aren't they all albino?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I googled Albino Maltese and found this picture..he's very sweet..looks alot like a pekinese with the flat face.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lauren, I am sorry for your loss of your furbaby. What a great long life to live until 19 years old. It is difficult to lose them as they are such a huge part of our lives. I lost my Kyra almost two years ago and felt like I had to get another soon after, not to replace her but just to feel the love of these little babies is so special. I do hope you find another one soon.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry for the loss of your dear pup. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you. Albinism is something no breeder would want in his/her lines. Those animals (and people) that have it will have light sensitivity problems. I imagine the chances of finding another are very slim. Why not investigate a rescue to find a new pup?


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

First let me say.. i am so sorry for your loss! losing a pet is heartbreaking and I am sure you loved your little bit to pieces. 

I can only speak about labs because we have always owned them prior to Ari but the term we have used is "Dudley" it it occurs with a gene sequence hat causes the albino effect. You may want to research Dudley effects in dogs to see of you can find some more information. However typically they are not from a breeder but a owner who just wants to mate a dog for "fun" and the gene appears due to lineage.

Again so sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Nineteen years - wow!
You must have taken extra super special good care of him for him to have had such a long and happy life with you.


----------



## Peetle's Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry about your loss, it's awful to hear.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

So sorry  :grouphug:


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

